# smoked beans placement



## smokerjim (May 9, 2019)

going to smoke some beans with my ribs today, I usually put them above the ribs, got thinking maybe put them below the ribs this time, where do you guy's put your beans, would it be a problem with the rib drippings going into the beans, I was thinking it might give them some more flavor.


----------



## toysejr (May 9, 2019)

I put mine below to capture more flavor from the Ribs .


----------



## GATOR240 (May 9, 2019)

I put mine below also to capture the drippings.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 9, 2019)

Yipper below to catch that gold juice.

Warren


----------



## pineywoods (May 9, 2019)

Most people I know put them below. I'm strange I put mine above my thought is yes it will give it flavor but it will also drip fat into my beans. So I would suggest trying it both ways and see which you like best. of course that means you'll have to do ribs several times till you figure out which you like best


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 9, 2019)

You can control the amount of juice by removing beans before they collect to much fat for your taste. Leave room to move them to top.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (May 9, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> Most people I know put them below. I'm strange I put mine above my thought is yes it will give it flavor but it will also drip fat into my beans. So I would suggest trying it both ways and see which you like best. of course that means you'll have to do ribs several times till you figure out which you like best


I guess for  scientific research i'll have to do ribs quite a few times to make sure I get all the data I need. this research stuff is hell!!!


----------



## pineywoods (May 9, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I guess for  scientific research i'll have to do ribs quite a few times to make sure I get all the data I need. this research stuff is hell!!!



Yep that research stuff is tough but for sure don't forget to eat the evidence


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 9, 2019)

smokerjim Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2019)

I'm with most of the guys, I put them below.
I also mop my ribs when I don't foil them, so the mop sauce also goes into the beans.
Al


----------



## smokerjim (May 10, 2019)

I did put them below, came out good, really can't say they taste any different then putting them above. although it's been a while since I did them.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 10, 2019)

If you were doing a butt you would of had much more fat than what the ribs produced.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 10, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> If you were doing a butt you would of had much more fat than what the ribs produced.
> 
> Warren



Yeah, I tried that.  Once.  Way to much fat in the beans.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2019)

Below...Before serving drag a couple Sheets or Paper Towel, across the Bean. The Floating excess Fat will be wicked off, leaving the flavorful meat juices behind. 
This is an old Chef's trick to remove fat that can't be skimmed...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 11, 2019)

For sure works great JJ do it all the time.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (May 11, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> If you were doing a butt you would of had much more fat than what the ribs produced.
> 
> Warren


yea I think if when I do butts i'll take halfsmoked  suggestion and move them to top after a while, didn't get much fat from ribs butt as mentioned will get a lot more from butts. never heard of the paper towel trick but noted for future cooks. thanks all!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 11, 2019)

Paper Towel works with anything you wish to get that last little bit of Grease off. Spoon or Laddle of the bulk of floating fat, very important, then towel off the last off it. I use this method for Soup, Gravy, Chili, Sauces, Sloppy Joes and Taco meat as well...JJ


----------



## smokerjim (May 11, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Paper Towel works with anything you wish to get that last little bit of Grease off. Spoon or Laddle of the bulk of floating fat, very important, then towel off the last off it. I use this method for Soup, Gravy, Chili, Sauces, Sloppy Joes and Taco meat as well...JJ


thanks for the tips, sometimes the simplest things are overlooked.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 12, 2019)

Jonok Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Jonok (May 12, 2019)

When we’re cooking for a bunch of guys, we put 2 #10 cans of Bush’s beans (substantially doctored, of course) in a foil hotel pan on the bottom rack and 2-4 butts on the top of a MES 40 (even if we’re also cooking with another pit)
We let the butts drip, and stir in the goodness as it accumulates (and keep the beans mixed up and not sticking to the bottom). After 6 or so hours, the beans will begin to simmer move vigorously, and the fat separates readily.
I skim the fat with a spoon, 3 or 4 times at 15 minute intervals, (with 4 butts, it will be between a pint and a quart of rendered fat at least), and when the fat is gone, and the beans have cooked down to an appropriate thickness, (usually the’re right when the fat is all skimmed) foil the pan and into the hot box till time to eat.
Always heralded by diners as “Best beans ever”...


----------

